# Pension Fund Comparison



## sally2007 (26 Sep 2007)

Does anybody know where I can find the Mercer Fund Performance table comparing pension funds across all of the Irish providers?


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Sep 2007)

I may be mistaken but I think this is a subscription service.  Most of the bigger pension consultancy firms and life assurance companies would subscribe to it, or similar.


----------



## maturin (1 Oct 2007)

http://www.finfacts.com/fincentre/irishpenfunds.htm contains some details of Irish pension fund performances, including 10 year performance figures.


----------



## IrlJidel (1 Oct 2007)

sally2007 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find the Mercer Fund Performance table comparing pension funds across all of the Irish providers?



Rubicon have a nice comparison table [broken link removed]


----------

